# Boulder County Colorado



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

I am looking to put my truck to work this winter. I have plowed in Mass. for a number of years and this will be my first winter plowing in CO. Anyone need help? What's pay like out here? I know the business is smaller here than back east but I look forward to pushing some light snow.
Chris


----------



## gartj (Aug 23, 2004)

Depending on how the contracts go I might need a contractor to do some lot plowing. Do you do shovel work also ? How about spraying ?

Troy Garner 
Harmony Landscapes 
Longmont Colorado
[email protected]


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

I will do limited shovel work but would not be able to do large shoveling jobs. My money is made in the truck. Also I do not have a sprayer. If that is desired I would try contracting that out to someone else. I would be happy to give you quotes on lots if you like. Let me know.


----------



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

If knowone needs help anyone need their lot plowed by an experienced, honest, hardworking man? I am going to start putting flyers up soon to see what's out there.


----------

